# craftsman model 316.790112



## danny (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello,
I have a craftsman weedwacker that is about 5-6 years old. It has run great for this entire time period. Unfortunately, this year I can't get it running. I have no spark. I believe it is in the wiring but am not sure. I am unable to remove the casing on my craftsman to see if there is a pinched wire. I am unable to remove the metal cylander coming from the motor where the drive shaft inserts. This little metal cylander needs to come off before I can remove the plastic engine casing that houses the wiring. I am baffled how this thing is removed. There is a screw in the mittle of the cylander that I try to unscrew, but am not sure which way it is threaded and if there is a trick to getting it out. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What I would do is to see if the wire may be grounded out. Take an ohm meter and touch one probe to the engine and the other to each wire. One wire should show 0 ohms as it is connected to ground (the engine). The other wire should show some amount of resistance.


----------



## danny (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for that info! I will surely try that when I am able to get to the wires. I was able to get the housing for the clutch off, but now I am stuck trying to remove the clutch. I believe it is screwed on and to get it off I need to counter clockwise screw it off....but need to borrow the right tool to do that. 
If it is grounded, what would be needed to fix/replace the problem?
Thanks again!


----------



## danny (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, looks like I need a new ignition module. There seems to be a problem in the wire to the spark plug. Since that will cost me $50, I think I might settle for a new wacker. I was able to get to the ignition module and probe it, but for some reason it's not sending a spark.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

danny said:


> Well, looks like I need a new ignition module. There seems to be a problem in the wire to the spark plug. Since that will cost me $50, I think I might settle for a *new wacker*. I was able to get to the ignition module and probe it, but for some reason it's not sending a spark.


I giggled


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I HATE weedeaters, they are such a pain in the ass, I think they should be used for an Olympic event, like the hammer throw, where they see how far you can throw one. Oh, have a good one. Geo


----------

